# Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Mountains



## Miss Marty (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone stay at Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Mountains recently
How are in the interiors? Clean & update to date or old & dated.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Aug 24, 2007)

*FF Mountains*

We stayed in a unit in the foxrun section this spring.  It was very spacious, well appointed, clean, and well stocked.  It is three levels, and this presents a heating/cooling obstacle...hot air rises, so the unit isn't the same temperature at each of the three levels.

We stayed in a unit in the FF section last fall.  It was a one bedroom...huge, clean, very nice.  We are headed back in Oct for another weekend.
Teresa


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2007)

mrspigdoc said:


> We stayed in a unit in the foxrun section this spring.  It was very spacious, well appointed, clean, and well stocked.  It is three levels, and this presents a heating/cooling obstacle...hot air rises, so the unit isn't the same temperature at each of the three levels.



So glad you liked Foxrun.  We own four weeks and have not yet seen it.


----------



## Checkinout (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi.. just came back from a week at Fairfield Mountain. Stayed at the Maple Ridge section. Must say we are not picky by no means, but found this resort not the greatest. In need of more chairs and new pillows on the bed(flat as pancakes) for gosh sake! 
We will not be staying here again. Glad to learn Fox Run is nicer. Thanks.


----------

